# 1st ABT's on the Yoder w/ (Q-View)



## bigkvn1 (Jan 23, 2011)

My son turned 1 on the 19th, so we hosted a party yesterday.  Decided to smoke some chicken legs and ABT's for snacking.  Split the peppers and soaked them in water for an hour or so.  Stuffed them with cream cheese and chedder that was seasoned with a dash of Old Bay.  Added a little smokey sausage to the mix, and wrapped them in bacon.  Smoked them at 222-250 w/ splits of almond for fuel.  They turned out beautiful and went fast....Enjoy!

Kevin


----------



## bigkvn1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yummy indeed.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 23, 2011)

Whooo Hoooo!!!

 Theose look perfect!!

  Craig


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 23, 2011)

Those look great.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 23, 2011)

Great Looking ABTs...


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautimus!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbally (Jan 23, 2011)

Great looking ABTs


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2011)

Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 25, 2011)

Man oh Man those look great and you just have to love a good Abt's


----------

